# HELP Deep Fryer Boils Over



## Tracie (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new on here today, what a great Forum, loads of interesting informatoin and great ideas, I could stay on here reading all day  

I have a problem which I hope someone can help me with.

Every time I make chips in my Deep Fat Fryer it boils over. I have checked it isn't too full with oil and it isnt, it's a new fryer so it cant be because of old oil or residue in the bottom. I rinse and dry my potatoes before putting them in the fryer, and I'm only cooking chips for one, so I can't think that it's too full in the basket.

I've tried both Sunflower oil and Vegetable oil and both do the same thing, the oil boils until it looks frothy and then spills over the top  

Any ideas please?

Thanks
Tracie


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 18, 2006)

The problem you are describing is generally a problem of too much moisture or ice crystals on the product you are freezing.  Why are you rinsing and drying the chips?


----------



## attie (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Tracie
I fry things for a living so lets go through the check list.
Is the oil to hot? between 165 to 180C is good for chips
I take it that it happens even with fresh oil?
Are you just rinsing the potatoes? you should soak them to get the starch out.
After that, I don't know but I'm sure someone will come to your resque
I'm assuming that you are making your own chips, not using frozen ones.


----------



## Tracie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

Vera - they are fresh potatoes, not frozen, so am am rinsing them after cutting up  

Attie - I normally start them off on about 150 degrees to cook and then remove the basket when soft, and increase the temp to 170 degrees for crisping and browning for about a minute.

But, it's at the first stage at 150 degrees when they boil over.

I do only rinse them and not soak, could this be the reason, potatoes too starchy?

Tracie


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 18, 2006)

I soak my fresh fries (chips) in ice water, take out and dry well with towel (I use a big bath towel) or paper towels- try putting just a few in at a time -- I still think it is your moisture in your taters!  Good luck !


----------



## attie (Sep 18, 2006)

Could be Tracie --- Another thought, what variety are they, maybe they're not a good chiping potato. I only know the Australian ones.


----------



## Hades (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a silly remark, but maybe you're just putting too much in the pan at once?  Like aristoteles and his bath tub.


----------



## attie (Sep 18, 2006)

It does sound like what Barb says and also Hades, get the starch out for starters and you need probably a couple of inches at least free space over the oil.


----------



## Tracie (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I am cooking chips tonight, so the first thing I will try is soaking them instead of just rinsing.

If that doesn't work, I'll change my tatties to a different kind, I'm sure it says "for chippng" on the bag, but I suppose they would say that regardless.

Will let you know how I get on tonight  

Tracie


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 18, 2006)

Too many potatoes for the amount of oil. Also, for the best French fries, cook at 350* to a light color, remove and then re-fry to crisp. Maybe you are using Celsius but if not, it is 'way too low.


----------



## Tracie (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh!!! I hadn't thought of that Gretchen, that might be it, because it has boiled over about 6 times now and I havent topped the oil up, because I worked on the logic that less oil means it's less likely to boil over, so it's probably gone below the minimum indicator now.

I'll check that out tonight and top-up if it has, thanks.

Tracie


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2006)

After washing or sokaing the potatoes and drying them complettely, lower the basket into the oil slowly.  The bubbling subsides and you can continue.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 18, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> After washing or sokaing the potatoes and drying them complettely, lower the basket into the oil slowly.  The bubbling subsides and you can continue.


 Yes, I agree with Andy- gotta go slow, maybe even lifting back up a second, then back down.  Lets us know how your chips turned out !


----------



## Tracie (Sep 23, 2006)

Well no luck I'm afraid!

I soaked them instead of just rinsing, thoroughly dried them, topped up the oil, changed the potatoes to ones which said specifically for chips....

and the damm thing still boiled over. 

I'm going to empty the fryer and change the oil today as a last resort as I can't think of anything else it could be.

Will let you know if that works. 

Tracie


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not clear what you mean by "topped up th e oil". I think it is fairly certain if your oil is always boiling over that you are putting too many potatoes into to small an amount of oil. Try using half the amount of potatoes you have been using in the oil. The oil should only be approximately half way up the side of the cooker.
It has MUCH less to do with the type of potato (although it should NOT be a waxy style like "new" potatoes) or the moisture on the potato (but you should blot them dry). It about has to have to do with volume.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 23, 2006)

Was your oil pretty fresh - old oil will foam up I think.  Just add a few chips at a time (That has been patted dry) and see how they do --hope your oil isn't too hot - for your first fry.  Good luck and keep us posted-


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 26, 2006)

The only time I've had that problem has been when there's been too much moisture involved.  Is the deep fryer completely dry when you add the oil, is the basket completely dry???????

Does this happen when you deep fry other foods??????

You might try putting a few TBS of cornstarch in a bag - with some seasonings? - and shake the chips in the cornstarch before adding them to the hot oil.  I've had chips cooked this way and they are amazingly crisp!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, Tracie - let's look at the problem one step at a time:

_*Soaking vs Rinsing*_: This is only necessary for one of two reasons (1) you're cutting your tatties in advance and want to prevent oxidation or (2) you want to remove the surface starch so they will not get as brown as they will if you don't wash off the surface starch. I cut mine right when I am ready to use them (not soaking or rinsing) and no problems.

_*Moisture*_: Regardless of whether you soak, rinse, or just cut-and-fry - potatoes contain moisture _inside_ - not just on the surface. Blotting the moisture from the surface of the potatoes will help reduce spattering and sputtering from _surface_ moisture ... but it has no affect on the internal moisture. As you lower the basket into the fryer the moisture in the potatoes expands and escapes (the oil is at a temperature in excess of the boiling point of water) and it is the pressure exerted by the water in the potatoes that keeps them from absorbing oil!

_*Double Fry Method*_: The only reason to fry twice is to get a tender interior and a crunchy golden exterior. 150ºC for 5-8 minutes, remove and allow them to cool on a rack to room temp (or at least 10 minutes) and then fry the second time for 2-4 minutes at 185ºC will probably work best.Of course, the initial fry time depends on how you cut your tatties - are you making French Fries (square cross-section) or English chips (wedges)?

_*Boiling Over*_: It's a matter of the total volume of the fryer, volume of the oil, volume displacement (from the amount of food you put into it), oil temperature and water content. Your fryer should have a minimum and maximum oil level mark - as long as your oil level is somewhere between those marks you should not have a problem caused by the oil level.

_*Method*_: This goes back to what Andy M. said .... lower the food in the basket into the oil "slowly" - and if it starts to boil up too quickly - pull the basket back up out of the fryer for a couple of seconds, then lower it again - repeat as necessary until when you have the basket lowered all the way into the fryer and it doesn't "boil over". You can take frozen foods directly out of a bag (with ice crystals on them) and stick them into a deep fryer without "boil-over" if not too much is introduced at one time.

_*Read the Instructions*_: Read the instructions that came with your fryer, and follow them. I went out and looked at the User's Manuals for several modern brands of home fryers- they pretty much all said what I just said.


----------



## Tracie (Sep 29, 2006)

Well Guys & Gals,

last night I completely emptied the fryer and re-filled it with fresh oil and to my relief it didn't boil over, the oil bubbled nicely, but didn't "foam" up to the golden yellow colour it did before.

I hope this is problem solved, although I don't understand why it did it from the day I bought the fryer and put the first lot of oil in, the only thing I can think of is, maybe when I unpacked the fryer and washed it before first use, I didn't dry it thoroughly enough. Lesson learned.

Thanks for all your help, as well as useful advice, I've got some good tips on cooking the perfect chip in this thread and it has lead me to find this forum which I think is great.

Cheers again.

Tracie


----------



## attie (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank heavens for that, good girl Tracie


----------

